# SelfImage: The open-source hard disk imaging utility



## anandk (Apr 12, 2007)

A new freeware program for creating drive images (backups of your operating system and software).

*SelfImage* is capable of making an image file of a hard disk or hard disk partition, and can restore an image back to any drive or partition that doesn't have open files.  Useful for making backups.  Unlike dd for Windows (or cygwin), SelfImage is capable of creating an image of a partition that is currently in use.

Additionally, when run on Windows 2000 or XP, SelfImage can create images of partitions that Windows doesn't even recognize or have mounted on a drive letter.  Perfect for the dual-boot system, you can create an image backup of a Linux partition directly from Windows.

Features include:
    * Create 1:1 image files of any mounted (or unmounted on Windows 2000/XP) hard disk partition
    * Can create an image of an entire hard disk, including the master boot record, partition table, and all partitions (Windows 2000/XP)...

*selfimage.excelcia.org/

remember...its new


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I was looking for something like this that was free and comparable to commercial products. Will certainly try this one...


----------



## sam_1710 (Apr 15, 2007)

wow.... gr8 info!! thanks!!


----------



## Vivek788 (Jan 10, 2008)

can it partition any drive using the free space in it after defragmenting?


----------



## ilugd (Jan 10, 2008)

nice info and thanks for the news. Looks like something I might need. Will definitely check it out.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

open source !=freeware  anyways the s/w seems to be OSS.


----------

